# 6.7 Fuel Filter Change - Terrible Experience



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys,

I hate to come on here with a negative story but wanted to share my experience with my first 22,500 mile dealer fuel filter change on my 2013 F-250 4x4 6.7 diesel. I purchased the truck new. After several oil leaks that the dealer could not chase down, the faulty turbo was replaced at only 12,000 miles. That being said, I have been very cautious with the truck and let the dealer do all of the scheduled maitenance. I took the truck in 2 weeks ago for the first fuel filter change and after the service was completed I started to make the 6 mile drive home. I smelled diesel on the drive but thought it may just be residual diesel from the filter change causing the smell. About 1/4 mile from my house the low fuel pressure warning indicator came on the dash and shortly thereafter diesel fuel began spraying out from under the hood onto my windshield and the smell of raw fuel became intense. I pulled in my driveway and saw that the entire underside of the truck was covered in fuel and there was fuel leaking eveywhere. The diesel tech came to my house and found that he did not properly connect the fuel line on the engine mounted fuel filter. The dealership has now had my truck for 2 weeks with the cab off replacing all of the firewall insulation, washing the engine, and running an ozone generator trying to get the overwhelming diesel smell that comes through the a/c out of the king ranch interior. I doubt the truck will ever be right again. I don't meant to rant but I just want to express the importance of double or triple checking the fuel lines if you are changing the fuel filter yourself. Take care and tight lines!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Which dealer?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang! I would be asking top dollar from them on a trade in haha. That smell will probably never go away!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Why was the line disconnected. Is it not a cartridge filter like the 6.4s?


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Get a invoice for cleaning your driveway from the environmental spill for about 10k more than the truck value and ask them how they would like to handle it.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Filter*



surf_ox said:


> Why was the line disconnected. Is it not a cartridge filter like the 6.4s?


The one under the hood is a quick connect and the other under the frame unscrews.


----------



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

The dealer was Bluebonnet Ford in New Braunfels. As far as the filters go, there is a frame mounted filter and there is an engine mounted filter. I was told the truck was all clean the day after I dropped the truck off. Needless to say it was far from clean and the diesel smell was more that a person could handle inside the cab. The fuel pump pumped out an entire tank of diesel fuel from the dealership to my house....about six miles. This is a situation that leaves you feeling somewhat helpless. I spoke to Ford Motor Co. and they stated that this is a dealer issue. It is unfortunate that things like this happen and responsibility is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> Dang! I would be asking top dollar from them on a trade in haha. That smell will probably never go away!


x2


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Get pissy with them. That's the dealership I use for maintenance. Be the squeaky wheel and stay on them. They told me they weren't gonna warranty my hpfp when it screwed up and I had to get pretty angry with them. They fixed it. Kinda odd because when they have changed my filters multiple times they have always checked it all thoroughly but I always use the express lane.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

snapperlicious said:


> Dang! I would be asking top dollar from them on a trade in haha. That smell will probably never go away!


X 100 make them take ownership of their mistake!! They'll fix it right when they own it.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be spitting mad, and contacting my attorney if I were you. That smell will never go away, and they screwed up majorly.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

nikyali said:


> The dealer was Bluebonnet Ford in New Braunfels. As far as the filters go, there is a frame mounted filter and there is an engine mounted filter. I was told the truck was all clean the day after I dropped the truck off. Needless to say it was far from clean and the diesel smell was more that a person could handle inside the cab. The fuel pump pumped out an entire tank of diesel fuel from the dealership to my house....about six miles. This is a situation that leaves you feeling somewhat helpless. I spoke to Ford Motor Co. and they stated that this is a dealer issue. It is unfortunate that things like this happen and responsibility is nowhere to be found.


As stated above, I think this calls for a dang good deal on a trade in or a brand new replacement. Like you said your truck will never be the same. Good luck!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Hire an attorney now and go after them for a new truck.


----------



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a friend that had a vibration in his GM truck that did not get fixed. Gm step up and gave him a fully load truck with cash for the inconvenience. He called the GM consumer line . So you might just call Ford and see what that will do.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The threat of getting a lawyer involved will get them talking. I had a dealer poke a hole in the radiator which had to be ordered and they only got parts delivery every Wednesday. Then they told me warranty doesnt cover a rental vehicle. My wife went off on them and told them well thats not a warranty issue is it. They gave her a rental.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

That is sad because the hose is just a quick connect. How he could not connect that right is beyond me. Do them all the time and is very easy... The tech should of know that when he started the truck up. OIL LEAKS, something is not right because those 6.7s have been pretty good..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man I've got a horror story with bluebonnet also on a 6.4 back in 2010. They suck and I will never buy much less take a truck to them for any work. And trust me I share that with everyone. Being in the construction business I talk to one or two people on occasion that buy trucks. They're crooks and half *** mechanics. Anyway. Why'd you wait til over 20k to change your fuel filters? If I read that right.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*6.7*

The whole situation is obviously the techs fault.

I would get everything documented (receipts, emails ect).
Go up the chain and do not stop until you are satisfied!
Start with the service manager
Next General Manager
Next Owner
Next Ford area rep
Next Ford 
Next Lawyer


----------



## Surfside (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark, I agree completely. It is a quick connect fitting that is purposely made to be easy to reconnect. I was dissappointed with the oil leak issue as well. I waited on the 6.7 until I felt it was very proven. I know quite a few guys that have them and love them, unfortunately, I was one of the unlucky ones who experienced problems and had a turbo failure. As for waiting on the filter change, ford states that the first filter change is at 22,500. With the issues I have experienced, I plan on staying with the exact milage as stated in the manual. Moving forward, I spoke with the GM this morning at bluebonnet and expressed my frustration. He stated that he would be calling my today. I kindly let him know that I had spoken with Ford and that I was looking at options if he can't make this right. Any attorney recommendations for a situation such as this would be much appreciated. Thanks for all of the replys!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Good luck - ironically I will be heading there today have this exact work performed on mine (fuel filters & oil change). Have had good service there each and every time but it only takes once. That said, if they screw up and know it the chances are good they will take care of you and it should never happen again!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Well good luck bud and stay in their ***. It SHOULD be a no brainer on this one for them.

My 6.7 and our work truck 6.7's were all bought used (generally 30-65k on them)so I didn't know about the 22,500 initial change. That just sounds wayyyy out there for Ford. The 6.4 I talked about in the prior post was a fuel filter issue with ford that started with BB and went to the regional engineer (c suckers denied my warranty with 55k miles and a blown motor on that truck) so we change them every other oil change if light comes on and says or not.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Good luck - ironically I will be heading there today have this exact work performed on mine (fuel filters & oil change). Have had good service there each and every time but it only takes once. That said, if they screw up and know it the chances are good they will take care of you and it should never happen again!


Change it yourself you slacker! I know y'all govt employees have enough down time to do it yourself. :slimer:

Bluebonnet didn't want to give me a loaner when my truck was in for warranty work. I was going to be without my truck for atleast 2 weeks according to them. They wanted to give me a car and after I told them that the car would most likely be trashed hauling cow feed and dealing with country type of work. They offered a truck if I paid the difference and they could find me a truck. Told them no i wouldnt pay the difference and then asked for the keys to a new truck they had on the lot.....they found me a loaner free quickly after that. Then they got ticked when I brought the loaner back because it had some mud on it from working and feeding. I pointed out my dirty truck and explained that the loaner could have came back looking like it and they just shut up and went about their way. Squeaky well will get stuff done there


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bobbyoshay said:


> Change it yourself you slacker! I know y'all govt employees have enough down time to do it yourself. :slimer:
> 
> Bluebonnet didn't want to give me a loaner when my truck was in for warranty work. I was going to be without my truck for atleast 2 weeks according to them. They wanted to give me a car and after I told them that the car would most likely be trashed hauling cow feed and dealing with country type of work. They offered a truck if I paid the difference and they could find me a truck. Told them no i wouldnt pay the difference and then asked for the keys to a new truck they had on the lot.....they found me a loaner free quickly after that. Then they got ticked when I brought the loaner back because it had some mud on it from working and feeding. I pointed out my dirty truck and explained that the loaner could have came back looking like it and they just shut up and went about their way. Squeaky well will get stuff done there


Don't you know those trucks are made to stay on the asphalt and not be taken off road to do work ? :slimer: J/K. They obviously don't like country folk.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate to hear this about Bluebonnet.. They have treated me real well in the last 10 yrs...Loaner cars, etc...I buy all my vehicles from there and try and get them serviced there when I'm back in town.
I hope they make it right for you.


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

Did they call back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

With all the fancy sensors and whatnot as the 6.0 had makes me wonder how the 6.7 didn't send out an immediate code or not start for lack of fuel pressure on the rail? That motor wouldn't start if you looked at it wrong 

I have a 6.7 luckily have had no filter issues like that...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I always thought you diesel guys loved the smell of diesel. I would think it would be a selling point. 

Seriously, I would make them replace the interior if it that bad.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*They got*

They have insurance companies that have lawyers so should you, but their insurance should cover it , good luck


----------

